# Chroming 1965 GTO headlight bezels



## Jjkra (Sep 20, 2014)

It's been quite some time since I've had anything chromed and I was wondering if someone could suggest a chroming company with reasonable pricing. I have quite a few bezels laying around and would prefer to chrome and sell them rather than just throw them out. Not looking to make a lot of money; just cover expenses and contribute to the hobby. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

J Advance Plating in Nashville does all that kinda work. I have used them excellent, not cheap. They do plating for car guys from all over and host a big cookout the night before the big Goodguys cars shows. 

I have been told that Leonard Plating in Nashville on 4th avenue south does equally as good work and may be a better price, but I have not used them.

good luck and saving those headlight rims is a good thing!


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

If they come out good, I'd be interested in buying a pair.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Custom Plating Specialist did the bezels for my 68 or about $100 each. You will have to find a plater that will do potmetal and to look like the originals, you will need hexavalent chrome, not trivalent.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the reason why its so much more expensive nowadays is the cost companies have to pay to properly dispose of the hazardous chemicals involved in the process. its added to the price of the work. just like when you buy tires they add a disposal fee for the old ones.


----------

